# DCC command station controlled via Android application



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am working on own DCC command station for my trains. Now I decided, that It isn't commercial project and I want discuss it with more people. I am from czech republic, but I want a response and advices from foreign people, too. 










More information about my project is on my webpage, too. http://zavavov.vzap.eu/en/model-railway/electronics/108-dcc-command-station-tcs/
There are some videos, too.

Now, I made the PCB for it and I am prepared for testing it. I am still working on it and I have lot of plans. 

What do you mean about it? Do anybody want it? It is based on Kinetis K64 ARM MCU. I think, that it is cheap and easy to use.

Thank you


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I applaud you for your efforts. Nice to see Android getting some love.

That said, my own personal opinion (and to be fair, I think I'm in the minority) is that I have absolutely no interest in using my smartphone or tablet to run my layout. 

I think, though, what you are doing is designing a different, stand alone system (an ALTERNATIVE to established DCC), not an interface. Again, it is a great hobby project, and I wish you success, but I really don't see a lot of people deciding to ditch their DCC systems in favor of an alternative, especially one that wouldn't be supported by major model manufacturers.

But I do love good engineering, and even if I wouldn't use it myself, I'd love to see how it turns out.


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you. I am very pleased, when somebody interest it. My plan is add XpressNet for control trains via standard throttles (like MulitMAUS). Next step it will be control from computer (Linux/Windows). I want use free software for control my DCC command station. 

And the last big step is show railway layout on Android tablet and control train ways from it. More interesting thing can be control wys from tablet and control train from throttle.


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all, I updated my project. Added XpressNet (for example Roco MultiMAUS) and lot of more. 

The newest video is here (with english subtitles): 





And updated web page: http://zavavov.vzap.eu/en/tcs-en/

If you have any questions or ideas, lets contact me


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all,
The Android application for control model trains via DCC command station TCS is now available in Goolge Play for all and free! You can try it, there is included DEMO application, too!
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.tcs.app

The language of the application is Czech and English (selectable).


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

This interests me quite a bit, especially if I'm guessing right about some of the images I'm seeing. What I'd like to see is a control system where there are effectively multiple throttles for each locomotive or group of locomotives, so that you don't have to change channels really quick to change speeds and (as is an issue with my EZ Command) not have to adjust up/down from the speed you set the last locomotive at. Judging by the images I'm seeing, it looks like you've incorporated that.


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all, the DCC command station TCS is finishing  

A made promo video and new box for my product. 

And I added new functions - Z21 protocol and S88 protocol.


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow! I think this is great.


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all, my command station now support RocRail and other computer programs with XpressNet Li-ETH  For more information, you can use this guide: http://zavavov.vzap.eu/en/model-rai...railway-via-computer-guide-for-the-beginners/


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

If anyone want to donate my project, you can do it here: https://www.patreon.com/zavavov

Thanks


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Are you developing an apple app as well?


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

761 said:


> Are you developing an apple app as well?


Hello, I want make the iOS application, but now it is really cheap for me. When I sell more command stations, then I will buy the apple phone and I will make the iOS application. I am sorry.


----------



## zavovi (Oct 19, 2016)

Automatic control rail crossing in H0 (Controlled from Digital command station TCS)


----------

